# Sony HCD-DX70 manual de servicio de la bandeja 3 CD´s



## DEIBIS160 (Dic 1, 2013)

Solicito de algún colega o amigo, manual de puesta a tiempo bandeja SONY HCD-DX70, la misma se atascò por vencimiento de la liga de tracción. Gracias... ...


----------



## Kowaky (Dic 1, 2013)

DEIBIS160 dijo:


> Solicito de algún colega o amigo, manual de puesta a tiempo bandeja SONY HCD-DX70, la misma se atascò por vencimiento de la liga de tracción. Gracias... ...


 
DEIBIS tenga presente esta web ahí se encuentran muchos Manual de servicio minimo 2 descargas por cambio de IP, cuando aparezca en la parte de abajo el siguiente mensaje:
This file is downloadable free of charge: Get Manual le clikea en Get Manual y lo descarga fácil no.

http://elektrotanya.com/sony_hcd-dx70_sm.pdf/download.html


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 2, 2013)

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f45/sitios-esquematicos-manuales-servicio-descargar-gratis-97989/


----------

